# Heading to Whidbey Island...



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

and looking for some nice rides. I'll be up there for a week in the beginning of July. I hear the island roads are alwayd either straight up, or straight down. Now I am a bit, uhm... gravitationally challenged (on the uphills, anyway), but I don't mind the occasional challenge. Any suggestions out there for rides between 20-50 miles or so? I will have a car with me, so I can start anywhere on the island.
Thanks!!


----------



## Fordy (Feb 3, 2004)

*Just go exploring.*

Whidbey is a roller coaster alright. But not everywhere. I like a short loop ride around Fort Casey, Coupville, Ebey Landing. The main hiway,20, is not much fun on the north end of the island. The shoulder gets better south of Oak Harbor. There are tons of sightseeing oportunities on the island. Deception Pass, Fort Casey, Cafe Langley is one of my favorite cafes. Ride the ferry to Port Townsend and do some riding over there. Fort Ebey State Park has miles of mountain bike trails.


----------



## wsurider (Apr 18, 2006)

*great place to ride*

Whidbey is a great place to ride. The great part about the roads there is all kinds of terrain and really low traffic. Growing up there I often found myself just heading and kinda "getting lost" until I found a land mark (its hard to get to lost it is an island). Also in Bayview there is a friendly little shop called Half-Link Cycles that would be happy to give you some insite on some great rides, as well as a few other shops up in Oak Harbor at the other end of the island.


----------

